# Mill Base , Pm-940



## Subwayrocket (Jul 7, 2016)

Just a base to raise the PM 940 two inches. Been fabricating a while but new to milling and HM.  0.250" angle with some 1-1/4" strongbacks added to the bottom, I may add more. Leveling feet on my next days off.


----------



## Randall Marx (Jul 11, 2016)

Looks good so far! Keep up the good work. Looking forward to more progress!


----------



## Subwayrocket (Jul 11, 2016)

...


----------



## Subwayrocket (Jul 12, 2016)

Today I'll be welding on the leveling legs and 1/4" C channel which determines if the machine will be raised by between 1.5" to 2.5" depending on where I place them. I've seen some posts on here about people raising similar Rong Fu 45, Grizzly's, etc 6 inches or more which seems alot, Im only 5'9" ... *please share your thoughts about whether i should go with 1.5 or 2.5"+ of raise .  *Thanks much .


----------



## custom1 (Jan 19, 2019)

Subway, what is the overall base dimensions  length and width of the PM-940, and the bolt hole center to center measurements length and width?


----------

